

Google Messenger - selectnull
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.messaging

======
NicoJuicy
The name is so much better, but i think hangsouts had a much better icon...
This one seems to have 2 icons to visualize communication between 2 parties.

